# 6 week old Polish with shaking head



## KodKatsCoop (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi everybody! Okay, so we have an "approximately" 6 week old polish chicken that eats and drinks, and gets around just fine, but it's head shakes constantly, almost looks like twitching, (haven't seen it sleep, so don't know about then). I'd have to think it can't be good for it, but we are wondering if anyone has seen this before or if there is anything we can do it our little chicken? Thank you for any suggestions and help in advance!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Can you check to see if there is mites near its ears ?


----------

